# R/o spontaneous rupture of membrane



## amottice (Sep 23, 2014)

Can someone please tell me what would be the proper diagnosis code for R/O spontaneous rupture of membrane?  Patient is 38 wks gestation.  Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## consultingbykristin (Sep 23, 2014)

Physician's cannot code for rule out conditions.  Suggest you query the physician for the final confirmed diagnosis.


----------

